# Aces Up Chinchillas



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey y'all, it's me again. I've got a question for any chinchilla owners out there.

So, I have a little chinchilla, about 5-7-ish years old, I wanna say, his name is Pedro.






Yes, I know, I need to clean his cage.

Anyway, I'm gonna build a bigger cage for him, and I want to adopt him a buddy. I can't find any in shelters or on Craigslist, so I was looking into going to Aces Up Chinchillas in Pocatello, Idaho and buying one there.

So, I was wondering if anybody has had experience with their facility and their service, how they care for their chinchillas, ect.?

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2020)

No experience with chinchillas at all, but he sure is cute!


----------

